# stanza trans. oil?



## PLNCRZY (Mar 8, 2004)

OK, I bought a 1987 Stanza from a fellow at work . The car needed a clutch, so I replaced it, but the oil ran out of the transmission when I droped it to replace the clutch.........

Q- what type (weight) of oil do I put in this transmission?

Q2- Where is the fill plug? I looked and looked but cant find where I would put it in ......

Please help and thanks in advance


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

_"Q- what type (weight) of oil do I put in this transmission?"_

I guess you don't have an owner's manual? Even browsing through a Haynes manual might give you the spec of the a fluid. Doesn't appear to be a lot of Stanza peeps out there discussing this car. 

If you need the car for a few days, a 30 weight motor oil should work ... but you'll want to drain that out ASAP if you find that the box is supposed to have a gear oil like a 80W90 gear oil. Gear and motors oils are "weighed" on a different scale so the differences in weight aren't as great as you might think at first.

There _are_ a lot of differences in additives, however, so you don't want to leave a motor oil in for long if it calls for a GL-4 or GL-5 gear oil. 

_"Q2- Where is the fill plug? I looked and looked but can't find where I would put it in ..."_

Should be about 6-8" above the drain ... but is rarely _directly_ above it. Often it's a little further forward or back.

You'll need a funnel and a chunk of hose (1/2" or less O.D.) to refill it ... oh, and a lot of patience. Stuff goes in slow. 

Most synchro boxes take about 2 quarts. Add the 2nd (or possibly 3rd) quart slowly and watch for fluid weeping out of the check/fill hole to show you that it's full.

On some cars, you can also fill it where the gear linkage goes into the top of the case ... but you'll have to guess at capacity without a manual.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

actually if i remember our stanza manual said it required ATF


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

hmm...i dunno why i was thinking ATF...maybe it had something to do with the 4wd wagons....but anyhow i looked up in mitchell and its 80w90 GL-4 ....thats normal gear oil. Dont put any motor oil in it...it'll burn up quick


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Bror Jace said:


> Doesn't appear to be a lot of Stanza peeps out there discussing this car.


I gave up on the Stanza section cause nothign was going on and i'm suprised to see a little action now.


----------



## PLNCRZY (Mar 8, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks guys... I put 75w90 synthetic in there and found out I had to pour in via the speed cable. :thumbup:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

PLNCRZY said:


> Thanks guys... I put 75w90 synthetic in there and found out I had to pour in via the speed cable. :thumbup:


haha, i knew i forget to say something. yeah, you have to fill through speedo hole, confuses a lot of people


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Glad it worked out, *PLNCRZY*. :thumbup: 

Just to clarify, I wasn't recommending 30 weight motor oil for anything other than an emergency. I couldn't tell by your post, but it sounded like you dumped your oil and were without a car ... even to go and pick up the correct gear lube. 

A few hundred miles on a 30 weight motor oil (gently driven/shifted) would have been fine. 

Some synchromesh boxes (Honda and others) used to call foir a 30 weight motor oil before they came out with a specialty automotive fluid ... and it's not unlike a 30 weight motor oil, but with a special additive package.


----------

